# How Long Can Ink Stay in Screen?



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

If I don't finish a job and have to stop for a while, say like overnight, is it ok to leave the ink in the screen? I'm using plastisol. Or do I need to clean it out? How long can plastisol stay in the screen before drying/clogging?

And even if it does dry, I can always open it back up with some Screen Opener, right?

I have a big job and I know it will take several sessions and don't really want to clean the screen every time, mostly because it's a halftone print, and every time I wipe the front of the screen, I run the risk of some of the stencil dots coming off. And also I'm just lazy .


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

I think you could leave it for months with no problems. You might have to wipe the screen with a press wash to open it up, but I leave ink in the screens all the time on long runs that I can't finish in a day. Or when the customer calls and says 'I need to add more shirts!'


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

As long as the temperature in your are isnt too freaking hot you can leave the ink in the screen for quite some time. Only issues would be if exposed to excessive heat, the outside layers and thin layers of ink might reach gelling and or curing temps.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks! I wish I'd known that before. I always try to clean the screens out if I'm going to have to take an extended break. And I sure wouldn't have stayed up till 4am last night trying to finish a job if I'd known I could have just left the ink in there and finished up today


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

LOL we've all been there


----------



## mtmob (Apr 21, 2007)

i also leave it there for a while, but is it me or do fruit flies love plastisol ink????


----------



## downrodeo (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm in Asia, and I must say that it get's pretty darn hot here... I found that leaving it without washing does gradually deteriorate the image somewhat... it looses accuracy about 5%... no overnight jobs for me in other words, boo hoo! Can i store the ink somewhere and re-use it later? Anyone has tried that?


----------



## snarley (Feb 9, 2007)

downrodeo said:


> I'm in Asia, and I must say that it get's pretty darn hot here... I found that leaving it without washing does gradually deteriorate the image somewhat... it looses accuracy about 5%... no overnight jobs for me in other words, boo hoo! Can i store the ink somewhere and re-use it later? Anyone has tried that?


Yes: With some exceptions, plastisol inks can be stored and reused. Some additives like nylon bond when added gives the ink a short shelf life and must be used within 6 to 12 hours.

Bill M


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

downrodeo said:


> I'm in Asia, and I must say that it get's pretty darn hot here... I found that leaving it without washing does gradually deteriorate the image somewhat... it looses accuracy about 5%... no overnight jobs for me in other words, boo hoo! Can i store the ink somewhere and re-use it later? Anyone has tried that?


My ink sets on the shelf for months in open containers, and are fine when I'm ready for them.


----------



## Roboto (Apr 6, 2007)

i guess im going have to clean my screen too.My garage is 125 degrees during the summer.


----------

